# Unable To Send Private Messages



## JayPau (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi!

I received a couple of PM's and I thought I replied to them. When I checked my send box, it showed zero messages sent. 

Any idea why this is happening? Thanks


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Might not have enough posts to qualify for sending PMs? There's something similar for the ''private members'' area too, I think.....I'm not sure.....someone with proper info will chime in soon....I'm just killing time and space....


----------



## GoldenR (Jan 6, 2019)

They don't show unless youvtell them to. There's an option under the msg text that says something like "save a copy in st folder" that you have to check the box to make it keep a copy there.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hi there,

You had "Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default" set to no, I've changed it for you. 

Niall


----------



## JayPau (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks good now, thank you folks


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

No problem, let us know if you need help with anything else.

Niall


----------

